# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  M100- ja M200-metrojunat peruskorjataan

## vristo

M100- ja M200-metrojunat peruskorjataan vielä kerran.

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...skorjauks.html

----------


## 339-DF

Kuulostaa järkevältä. Samoin automatisoinnin 10 vuoden aikalisä. Mikään ei enää 10 vuoden päästä käytännössä sido ketään mihinkään, joten silloin voidaan aidosti puhtaalta pöydältä miettiä, miten kulunvalvonta on järkevää järjestää uudessa tilanteessa.

Merkillepantavaa on, että M300 on silloin reilun 10 vuoden ikäinen eikä siis mitenkään tuliterä sarja. Samalla kannattaa pitää mielessä, että M100 suunniteltiin aikanaan automaattiajoon sekin, ja kuinkas sitten kävikään...

----------


## APH

Tulkitsisin tuon niin, että nokkis on mukana peruskorjausprojektissa? Ainakaan sitä ei erityismaininnasta huolimatta suljettu pois.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tulkitsisin tuon niin, että nokkis on mukana peruskorjausprojektissa?


Vielä ei ole päätetty, peruskorjataanko sitä. Riippuu tulevaisuuden vaunutarpeesta. Jos ei peruskorjata, niin sitten sen ajot on todennäköisesti ajettu.

----------


## Nem

> Vielä ei ole päätetty, peruskorjataanko sitä. Riippuu tulevaisuuden vaunutarpeesta. Jos ei peruskorjata, niin sitten sen ajot on todennäköisesti ajettu.


 Museoidaanko se sitten vai romutetaanko?

----------


## PepeB

> Vielä ei ole päätetty, peruskorjataanko sitä. Riippuu tulevaisuuden vaunutarpeesta. Jos ei peruskorjata, niin sitten sen ajot on todennäköisesti ajettu.


"Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen M100-sarjan metrojunakalustoon kuuluu kolme (3) v. 1977 toimitettua M101-sarjan kaksivaunuista junayksikköä (nk. nokkajuna) ja kolmekymmentäyhdeksän (39) v. 1979-1984 toimitettua M107-sarjan kaksivaunuista junayksikköä (nk. sarjajuna) eli yhteensä 42 junayksikköä. M200-junayksiköiden lukumäärä on 12 ja junat on toimitettu vuosina 2000-2001."
Tuohon ne mukaan on laskettu, että ihan hyvät mahdollisuudet selvitä, tosin mielestäni M101-106 pitäisi säilyttää tuollaisena kuin ne nyt on  :Smile:

----------


## APH

> Tuohon ne mukaan on laskettu, että ihan hyvät mahdollisuudet selvitä, tosin mielestäni M101-106 pitäisi säilyttää tuollaisena kuin ne nyt on


Sitten tilanne lienee se, että niillä ei ainakaan tulla ajamaan enää matkustajaliikenteessä. Ilman peruskorjausta ymmärtääkseni nykyisiin infolaitteistoihin ei saada uusia metroasemia mukaan.

----------


## Markku K

> Sitten tilanne lienee se, että niillä ei ainakaan tulla ajamaan enää matkustajaliikenteessä. Ilman peruskorjausta ymmärtääkseni nykyisiin infolaitteistoihin ei saada uusia metroasemia mukaan.


Infolaitteet voi tietysti vaihtaa ilman peruskorjaukseen ryhtymistäkin, mutta se on totta että vanha korpulla ja lerpulla ohjelmoitava laitteisto ei ole päivitettävissä mihinkään suuntaan.

----------


## APH

Onko mitään kuvaa siitä, miltä se laitteisto näyttää, johon nämä korput tai lerput isketään?  :Very Happy:

----------


## 8.6

M113, M114, M121 ja M122 on jo peruskorjattu, mutta Bussitutkan mukaan kaikki muut vaunuparit (myös M200) ovat olleet ajossa viimeisen kahden viikon aikana. Peruskorjaushanke taitaa olla tauolla. Tosin M165 on ollut ajossa viimeksi 12.9., joten se voisi olla teoriassa jo peruskorjauksessa. Joka tapauksessa hanke on ainakin ollut tauolla (avoimen datan mukaan, ei sadan prosentin varmuudella) ja varmaan edelleen on.

----------


## EVhki

Facebookissa oli video, jossa 127-128 Keravalla. Saatetekstin mukaan matkalla Pieksämäelle. Eli varmaan sillä on ainakin alkamassa peruskorjaus.

----------


## hamalhel

Tämä liittyy myös metron kapasiteettiongelmaan. Vaunuihin on tarkoitus tehdä enemmän seisomapaikkoja vähentämällä istuinpaikkoja. Tämä siksi, jotta saadaan lisättyä vaunujen matkustajamääriä. Eri asia on, kuinka moni haluaa seistä metrossa.

Metrojunat ovat melko korkeita verrattuna esimerkiksi Lontoon joidenkin linjojen vaunuihin. Ehkä voitaisiin saada lisäpaikkoja ylös mikäli luovuttaisiin ikkunoista.  :Laughing:

----------


## Artsi

Jo aikanaan sai metrojunissa tungosaikaan seistä. Ei ongelmia.

----------


## tohpeeri

Meillä on ollut metrovaunuissa enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin ehkä joissain toisissa maissa mutta ilmeisesti pitää kansainvälistyä ja laittaa ihmiset seisomaan. Busseissakin penkit ovat koko ajan vähenemään päin. Onneksi jotain lisätään, nimittäin lippujen hintoja.

----------


## hamalhel

Minäpä olen ajanut ihan pikkukakarana tällä koejunalla 70-luvulla. Sana kulki Roihuvuoressa että päästään ajamaan metrolla. Sitten lähdettiin Siilitielle. Junassa ei ollut nykyisiä moottoreita ja penkitkin olivat sellaiset pehmustetut ja hyllyvät. Juna kulki vähän matkaa Herttoniemessä.

https://www.raitio.org/vanhasivusto/...urbo/turbo.htm

----------


## hylje

Seisomapaikkoja ei tehdä ihmisten kiusaamiseksi.

Seisomapaikat tehdään, että myös tungosaikaan liikennevälineeseen mahtuu kyytiin heti eikä tarvitse odottaa epämääräistä aikaa seuraavaan vuoroon jossa ehkä on tilaa. Täsmällisyys ja luotettavuus ovat rahan ja ajan arvoista laatua. Eikun siis kiusaamista.

No voisihan sitä lisätä tarjontaakin? Paitsi että tungosajan kapasiteetti on kaikkein kalleinta tuottaa. Se tarkoittaa busseja ja junia jotka ovat liikkeellä vain osan päivää, ja ovat odottamassa seuraavaa tungosaikaa lopun aikaa. Lisäksi tulee enemmän siirtoajoja ja muuta säätämistä, joka maksaa rahaa mutta ei kuljeta yhtäkään matkustajaa. Kapasiteettia mitoittaa myös väyläkapasiteetti, joka on monella reitillä jo täysin käytössä ja sen lisääminen on todella kallista. Täydelle väylälle kaluston lisääminen vähentää kokonaiskapasiteettia kun liikenne hidastuu ja jonoutuu eikä pysäkeille mahdu. Ilman muuta, kiusaamista tämä on.

Seisomapaikkojen avulla joko sama määrä kalustoa kuljettaa enemmän ihmisiä tai sama määrä ihmisiä mahtuu pienempään määrään kalustoa. Tämä voi ruuhkaisilla reiteillä nopeuttaa liikennettä ja kaikki pääsevät nopeammin perille. Seisomapaikat tarkoittavat myös leveämpiä käytäviä ja sujuvampaa pääsyä pysäkiltä liikennevälineeseen ja takaisin. Näin meitä kiusataan.

Samalla rahalla voisi vaikkapa kasvattaa merkittävästi esimerkiksi liikennöintiaikoja ja hiljaisempien aikojen vuorovälejä kokopäivävuoroilla. Rahat voi käyttää johonkin muuhunkin kuin joukkoliikenteeseen, merkittävä osa liikennöintirahoista tulee kuitenkin suoraan verorahoista. Kiusaamista sekin?

----------


## hamalhel

Miten metroradalle mahtuisi double decker? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP7R5ZjflmA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YfxadC0y_k

https://www.timesnownews.com/busines...n-india/458632

----------


## Jolittn

> Miten metroradalle mahtuisi double decker? 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP7R5ZjflmA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YfxadC0y_k
> 
> https://www.timesnownews.com/busines...n-india/458632


Mulla on vähän sellainen kutina, että kalliota on tuskin räjäytelty huvin vuoksi sellainen 2-2,5 metriä ylimääräistä pystysuunnassa koko metrojunan leveydeltä, mutta voin hyvin olla väärässä. Sivuston asiantuntijat osaavat varmasti vastata tähän hyvin helposti.

----------


## tohpeeri

Helsingin päättäjien hölmöys oli, että suostuivat Espoon vaatimiin lyhyisiin laitureihin. Ilman sitä junat olisivat pidempiä, niissä olisi enemmän istuma- (ja seisoma)paikkoja.

----------


## hamalhel

> Helsingin päättäjien hölmöys oli, että suostuivat Espoon vaatimiin lyhyisiin laitureihin. Ilman sitä junat olisivat pidempiä, niissä olisi enemmän istuma- (ja seisoma)paikkoja.


Tämä on se perussyy. Junien muuttaminen seistäviksi on yksi tapa lisätä välityskykyä. Vuorovälien lyhentäminen on toinen. Uutisen mukaan vuoroväliksi oltaisiin kaavailemassa 100 sekuntia. 80 km/h on 22 m/s, sadassa sekunnissa metro etenee huippunopeuttaan 2200 metriä. Käytännössä vähemmän. Eli juna pääsisi seuraavalle asemalle. Tällaisilla vuoroväleillä tulee helposti heiluriliikettä, kun osa asemista on 2 minuutin päässä ja osa minuutin päässä toisistaan. Mutta se voidaan rauhoittaa venyttämällä matkaa eli pienentämällä metron nopeutta. Käytännössä siis viittäkymppiä, joka pidentää hieman matka-aikaa. Sitä ei oikeastaan tajua maan alla seisoessa. Kyytikin on seisten tasaisempaa mikäli kiihdytyksistä ja hidastuksista leikataan vähän. On metro viittäkymppiäkin kulkevana pikaratikkaan nähden tuplat nopeampi.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

> On metro viittäkymppiäkin kulkevana pikaratikkaan nähden tuplat nopeampi.


Ei kai nyt sentään. Jos pikaratikan _keskinopeus_ on 25 km/h ja metron _huippunopeus_ olisi 50 km/h, niin ne olisivat suunnilleen yhtä nopeita.

----------


## hamalhel

> Seisomapaikkoja ei tehdä ihmisten kiusaamiseksi.
> 
> Seisomapaikat tehdään, että myös tungosaikaan liikennevälineeseen mahtuu kyytiin heti eikä tarvitse odottaa epämääräistä aikaa seuraavaan vuoroon jossa ehkä on tilaa. Täsmällisyys ja luotettavuus ovat rahan ja ajan arvoista laatua. Eikun siis kiusaamista.
> 
> No voisihan sitä lisätä tarjontaakin? Paitsi että tungosajan kapasiteetti on kaikkein kalleinta tuottaa. Se tarkoittaa busseja ja junia jotka ovat liikkeellä vain osan päivää, ja ovat odottamassa seuraavaa tungosaikaa lopun aikaa. Lisäksi tulee enemmän siirtoajoja ja muuta säätämistä, joka maksaa rahaa mutta ei kuljeta yhtäkään matkustajaa. Kapasiteettia mitoittaa myös väyläkapasiteetti, joka on monella reitillä jo täysin käytössä ja sen lisääminen on todella kallista. Täydelle väylälle kaluston lisääminen vähentää kokonaiskapasiteettia kun liikenne hidastuu ja jonoutuu eikä pysäkeille mahdu. Ilman muuta, kiusaamista tämä on.
> 
> Seisomapaikkojen avulla joko sama määrä kalustoa kuljettaa enemmän ihmisiä tai sama määrä ihmisiä mahtuu pienempään määrään kalustoa. Tämä voi ruuhkaisilla reiteillä nopeuttaa liikennettä ja kaikki pääsevät nopeammin perille. Seisomapaikat tarkoittavat myös leveämpiä käytäviä ja sujuvampaa pääsyä pysäkiltä liikennevälineeseen ja takaisin. Näin meitä kiusataan.
> 
> Samalla rahalla voisi vaikkapa kasvattaa merkittävästi esimerkiksi liikennöintiaikoja ja hiljaisempien aikojen vuorovälejä kokopäivävuoroilla. Rahat voi käyttää johonkin muuhunkin kuin joukkoliikenteeseen, merkittävä osa liikennöintirahoista tulee kuitenkin suoraan verorahoista. Kiusaamista sekin?


Mielenkiintoinen tulokulma seisomapaikkoihin. Minun yksityisessä henkilöautossani on turvavyöt siksi, että ne sitovat minut paikalleni mikäli sattuisi liikenneonnettomuus. Siitä samaisesta syystä autossani ei ole seisomapaikkoja. Ruuhkabusseissa seisomapaikat heijaavat ihmislössin mukana bussin kiihdyttäessä ja jarruttaessa. Käsivoimin ei pysty kuitenkaan pitämään kiinni mikäli rysähtää. Siksi monessa uudessa linja-autossa on myös matkustajien penkeissä turvavyöt.

Kuorman sitominen paikoilleen on siis tärkeää liikenneturvallisuuden vuoksi. Jopa teurastamoon vietäviä sikoja pyritään kuljettamaan niin, etteivät ne joudu sumppuun. Mutta ihmisten osalta esikuvinamme on Tokion metro ja Intian rautatiet. Ihmiset sullotaan metroihin, jotta säästetään muutama metri junan pituudessa. Koska rata ei kykene välittämään suurempaa määrää ihmisiä. Asia selvä.

----------


## hylje

Jos joukkoliikennevälineissä seisominen olisi terveydelle haitallista, se olisi varmaan kielletty. Ymmärtääkseni vaarallisempaa on ihan vaan kävellä kaikessa rauhassa ulkona talvisin.

Ja kyllähän metroon voisi louhia tilaa pidemmille junille. Rahaahan se vaan maksaa. Rahaa jota Espoo katsoi parhaaksi käyttää johonkin muuhun, tärkeämpään kunnalliseen toimintaan. Niin kauan kun tätä rahaa ei löydy, kapasiteetti on tosiasiassa käytetty.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta ihmisten osalta esikuvinamme on Tokion metro ja Intian rautatiet. Ihmiset sullotaan metroihin, jotta säästetään muutama metri junan pituudessa. Koska rata ei kykene välittämään suurempaa määrää ihmisiä. Asia selvä.


Noin ylipäätään tuo raaka todellisuus on aika erilainen kuin ne juhlapuheet Höselin strategioista. Kaikesta näkee, että joukkoliikenne on köyhille ja kipeille pakon edessä järjestetty välttämätön paha. Kun juhlapuheissa houkutellaan väkeä autoista joukkoliikenteeseen, niin se, mitä todellisuudessa tarjotaan, lähinnä karkottaa ihmisiä pois.

Mitä metron kapasiteettiongelmiin tulee, niin minusta on hyvin mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka suuren ja kuinka pysyvän kuopan korona tekee joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriin. Siinä missä uusien autojen kauppa on hiljentynyt, käytetyt on revitty käsistä ja esim. Helsingissä asukaspysäköintitunnushakemusten määrä on kasvanut paikoin merkittävästikin. Ihminen, joka on ehkä koronapelon vuoksi siirtynyt autoilijaksi, pitäisi jotenkin houkutella takaisin joukkoliikenteeseen sitten, kun se koronapelko hellittää. Tähänastiset keinot eivät minusta vaikuta oikein lupaavilta, mutta en olekaan markkinoinnin ammattilainen.

Höselin markkinoinnin ammattilaiset lisäävät joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta:
- vähentämällä tarjontaa ja pidentämällä vuorovälejä
- nostamalla jo ennestään kalliita lipunhintoja
- muuttamalla lippujärjestelmää aiempaa kankeammaksi ja sellaiseksi, ettei mikään lipputyyppi sovellu etätyöläiselle, joka käy konttorilla esimerkiksi kerran viikossa
- vähentämällä lipunmyyntikanavia niin, että lipunostosta tulee aiempaa hankalampaa ja paikoin mahdotonta
- vähentämällä metrosta istumapaikkoja

Aikamoiset avaimet menestykseen, etten sanoisi.

Eipä kai tässä voi muuta kuin toivoa, että koronakuoppa hoitaa pysyvästi tuon metron kapasiteettiongelman, niin sitten ei tarvitse niitä penkkejäkään poistella.

----------


## hylje

Mitä HSL:n strategiaan tulee, he voivat pelata vain niillä korteilla jotka heidän kädessään ovat. Joukkoliikenne vaatii joukkoja, eikä seudulla uskalleta kaavoittaa niin tiiviisti että joukkoliikenne olisi aidosti ykköskulkutapa. Näiden puuttuessa HSL:n palvelutarjonta nojaa vahvasti jäsenkuntien haluun ja kykyyn maksaa viulut. 

Kun kunnilta valuu vähemmän rahaa, kutistuva kakku pitäisi saada riittämään kaikille edes jotenkin. Järkeväähän olisi jakaa seutu kylmästi kahtia säälijoukkoliikenteen puolelle jonne ei liikennöidä yhtään jos kunta ei maksa ja lipputuloilla kannattavan joukkoliikenteen puoleen. Tätä palvelemaan pitäisi myös laittaa lippuhinnasto ja vyöhykejako kokonaan uusiksi: syrjässä on kallista, keskellä on halpaa. Mutta kunnilla on valta HSL:n yli eikä toisin päin, joten HSL voi tehdä vain kovin rajallisia ja merkityksettömiä toimia. 

Syylliset istuvat valtuustoissa.

----------


## Fa55

Mielestäni seinää vasten olevat penkit on ihan ok ja vähentävät ruuhkaa. Mieluummin seison ensimmäisessä junassa kuin odotan sellaista mihin ylipäätänsä mahtuu. 
Miksei pitkiä junia voida ajaa ja vain jättää avaamatta ovet jotka menevät yli laiturista? Ei se ole kuin kuuluttaa ennen sellaista asemaa jossa näin on (eli Espoossa) että siirtykää keskemmälle junaa jos haluatte poistua, Kuten esim Lontoossa tehdään.

----------


## huusmik

> Miksei pitkiä junia voida ajaa ja vain jättää avaamatta ovet jotka menevät yli laiturista? Ei se ole kuin kuuluttaa ennen sellaista asemaa jossa näin on (eli Espoossa) että siirtykää keskemmälle junaa jos haluatte poistua, Kuten esim Lontoossa tehdään.


Koska Länsimetron puolella on palo-ovia, jotka pitää voida sulkea myös junan ollessa asemalla.

----------


## hamalhel

> Noin ylipäätään tuo raaka todellisuus on aika erilainen kuin ne juhlapuheet Höselin strategioista. Kaikesta näkee, että joukkoliikenne on köyhille ja kipeille pakon edessä järjestetty välttämätön paha. Kun juhlapuheissa houkutellaan väkeä autoista joukkoliikenteeseen, niin se, mitä todellisuudessa tarjotaan, lähinnä karkottaa ihmisiä pois.
> 
> Mitä metron kapasiteettiongelmiin tulee, niin minusta on hyvin mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka suuren ja kuinka pysyvän kuopan korona tekee joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriin. Siinä missä uusien autojen kauppa on hiljentynyt, käytetyt on revitty käsistä ja esim. Helsingissä asukaspysäköintitunnushakemusten määrä on kasvanut paikoin merkittävästikin. Ihminen, joka on ehkä koronapelon vuoksi siirtynyt autoilijaksi, pitäisi jotenkin houkutella takaisin joukkoliikenteeseen sitten, kun se koronapelko hellittää. Tähänastiset keinot eivät minusta vaikuta oikein lupaavilta, mutta en olekaan markkinoinnin ammattilainen.
> 
> Höselin markkinoinnin ammattilaiset lisäävät joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta:
> - vähentämällä tarjontaa ja pidentämällä vuorovälejä
> - nostamalla jo ennestään kalliita lipunhintoja
> - muuttamalla lippujärjestelmää aiempaa kankeammaksi ja sellaiseksi, ettei mikään lipputyyppi sovellu etätyöläiselle, joka käy konttorilla esimerkiksi kerran viikossa
> - vähentämällä lipunmyyntikanavia niin, että lipunostosta tulee aiempaa hankalampaa ja paikoin mahdotonta
> ...


Puhut vain asiaa. Asia hoidetaan kuntoon pakottamalla. Eli seisomapaikkoja tehdään houkuttelevammaksi asettamalla pääkaupunkiseudulle autoilijoille ruuhkamaksu. Eli tällä autoilijoiden työpaikalle tulemisen verolla rahoitetaan ruuhkaa metrovaunussa. Ruuhkaahan metroissa ei voida pienentää millään keinolla. Tulos voi olla harvemmat käynnit työpaikalla tai työelämän jättäminen taakseen, joka ei taas puolestaan ole mieleen työllisyydestä huolestuneille. Miten putkimies voi muuten liikkua kuin autolla? Osat ovat autossa. Vai tuoko apupoika seisten metrossa osat? Pääkaupunkiseudun toisesta laidasta toiseen laitaan menee julkisilla pitkälle toista tuntia.

Onneksi kohta pääsee pikaratikkaan. Niitä voi ajaa monta peräkkäin. Helsinki kaavailee ainakin yhtä Vuosaaresta keskustaan Laajasalon kautta, jolloin paine helpottaa metrossa, mutta vastaavasti laajasalolaiset seisovat ratikassaan.

----------


## EVhki

> Onneksi kohta pääsee pikaratikkaan. Niitä voi ajaa monta peräkkäin. Helsinki kaavailee ainakin yhtä Vuosaaresta keskustaan Laajasalon kautta, jolloin paine helpottaa metrossa, mutta vastaavasti laajasalolaiset seisovat ratikassaan.


Tuo ratikka ei kyllä käsittääkseni toteudu, jos ei Vartiosaarta rakenneta. En nyt muista, mikä tuon kaavan tilanne oli, mutta ei taida olla ainakaan lainvoimainen, jos ei jopa hylätty.

----------


## Jolittn

> Tuo ratikka ei kyllä käsittääkseni toteudu, jos ei Vartiosaarta rakenneta. En nyt muista, mikä tuon kaavan tilanne oli, mutta ei taida olla ainakaan lainvoimainen, jos ei jopa hylätty.


Tuosta hankkeen toteuttamisesta on kaupunginvaltuusto päättänyt jo vuonna 2016, kuten mm. täältä selviää. Raitiotien käyttäjiä ovat mm. Kruunuvuorenrannan uuden asuinalueen asukkaat, joita tämänhetkisen arvion mukaan tulee olemaan 13 000. Alueella on muuten nyt jo osa raitiotiekaistoista ja -pysäkeistä alustavasti rakennettu maastoon. 

Tuollaista käsitystä tosiaan aiemmin liikkui, että Kruunusiltojen raitiotie vaatisi Vartiosaaren rakentamisen. Käsittääkseni näin ei kuitenkaan ole, vaikka Vartiosaari onkin yksi mahdollinen laajenemissuunta Laajasalosta. Oma henkilökohtainen toiveeni on, että upeaa saarta ei rakennettaisi, mutta tämä menee jo pahasti ohi aiheen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni seinää vasten olevat penkit on ihan ok ja vähentävät ruuhkaa. Mieluummin seison ensimmäisessä junassa kuin odotan sellaista mihin ylipäätänsä mahtuu.


Kulosaaren siltojen painorajat estävät vaunukohtaisten matkustajamäärien lisäämisen vaihtamalla istumapaikkoja seisomapaikoiksi. 



> Miksei pitkiä junia voida ajaa ja vain jättää avaamatta ovet jotka menevät yli laiturista? Ei se ole kuin kuuluttaa ennen sellaista asemaa jossa näin on (eli Espoossa) että siirtykää keskemmälle junaa jos haluatte poistua, Kuten esim Lontoossa tehdään.


Tuota on ehdotettu monta kertaa mutta jokin "Suomi-sääntö" estää.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuosta hankkeen toteuttamisesta on kaupunginvaltuusto päättänyt jo vuonna 2016, kuten mm. täältä selviää.


Sinä kirjoitat Kruunusilloista, hamalhel kirjoitti Vuosaaren ratikasta. Kaksi eri hanketta.

----------


## EVhki

> Tuosta hankkeen toteuttamisesta on kaupunginvaltuusto päättänyt jo vuonna 2016, kuten mm. täältä selviää. Raitiotien käyttäjiä ovat mm. Kruunuvuorenrannan uuden asuinalueen asukkaat, joita tämänhetkisen arvion mukaan tulee olemaan 13 000. Alueella on muuten nyt jo osa raitiotiekaistoista ja -pysäkeistä alustavasti rakennettu maastoon. 
> 
> Tuollaista käsitystä tosiaan aiemmin liikkui, että Kruunusiltojen raitiotie vaatisi Vartiosaaren rakentamisen. Käsittääkseni näin ei kuitenkaan ole, vaikka Vartiosaari onkin yksi mahdollinen laajenemissuunta Laajasalosta. Oma henkilökohtainen toiveeni on, että upeaa saarta ei rakennettaisi, mutta tämä menee jo pahasti ohi aiheen.





> Sinä kirjoitat Kruunusilloista, hamalhel kirjoitti Vuosaaren ratikasta. Kaksi eri hanketta.


Juu, nyt oli tosiaan Vuosaaren ratikasta keskustaan kyse, ei Kruunusilloista.

----------


## APH

Toimiikohan peruskorjatuissa junissa seisontajarru kuten pitää? Tänään sillä matkustaessa huomasin, että kuljettaja jätti junan valumaan useilla pysäkeillä huomattavan pitkäksi aikaa (verrattuna normaaliin), jopa n. arviolta 6-7 sekunniksi, siis sen jälkeenkin, kun ovet oli avattu. 

Tuntuma niiltä kerroilta aiemmin, kun M100-junan ovet on liikkeessä avattu, on se, että seisontajarru pysäyttää junan aika tiukasti melko pian ovien avaamisen jälkeen.

----------


## Jolittn

> Juu, nyt oli tosiaan Vuosaaren ratikasta keskustaan kyse, ei Kruunusilloista.


Äh, pahoitteluni! Luin alkuperäisen viestin huolimattomasti, siis tein aloittelijan virheen. Vuosaaren ratikkaan Vartiosaaren tilanne varmasti vaikuttaa.

----------


## Vainma

> Toimiikohan peruskorjatuissa junissa seisontajarru kuten pitää? Tänään sillä matkustaessa huomasin, että kuljettaja jätti junan valumaan useilla pysäkeillä huomattavan pitkäksi aikaa (verrattuna normaaliin), jopa n. arviolta 6-7 sekunniksi, siis sen jälkeenkin, kun ovet oli avattu. 
> 
> Tuntuma niiltä kerroilta aiemmin, kun M100-junan ovet on liikkeessä avattu, on se, että seisontajarru pysäyttää junan aika tiukasti melko pian ovien avaamisen jälkeen.


Kyllä se varmasti toimii täysin normaalisti, mutta lumisilla keleillä junan levyjarruihin kertyy paljon kosteutta, joka saattaa heikentää hetkellisesti jarrutehoa.

Tällaisessa tilanteessa olisi hyvä käyttää levyjarruja sähköjarrun sijasta hetken aikaa, jotta kosteus kuivuu pois ja juna pysähtyy normaalisti ilman valumista.

----------


## EVhki

Onko tietoa tämän hetken aikataulusuunnitelmista peruskorjausten osalta? Aiemmin muistelen sanotun, että kaikki junat olisi tarkoitus peruskorjata ennen länsimetron jatkeen valmistumista. Muistelen nähneeni HKL:n Facebook-tarinassa ennusteen, että ensimmäinen M200-vaunu peruskorjattaisiin vasta 2023, jolloin tuon jatkeen pitäisi jo aueta matkustajille, niin mahtaako tuo olla enää tavoitteena tuo vanha tavoite?

Metron kapasiteetin yleissuunnitelmassa muistan nähneeni, että M200 poistuu arviolta vuonna 2029, mutta M100-sarjaa olisi käytössä vielä tuon jälkeen (vuonna 2030 17 vuoron verran, (nykyisin 19) ja 2031 vielä 6 vuoron verran). Ehtivätköhän M200-junat nuo hyötyä kovinkaan paljon tuosta peruskorjauksesta, jos ovat käytössä max 6 vuotta peruskorjauksesta poistuen liikenteestä jo ennen M100-sarjaa? Tuossa tiedostossa jopa arvioitiin, että M200 on korvattava tuolloin (vaatisi huomattavia kunnostustoimenpiteitä), mutta M100-sarja olisi mahdollista kunnostaa uudelleen vielä kertaalleen.

----------


## APH

> Onko tietoa tämän hetken aikataulusuunnitelmista peruskorjausten osalta? Aiemmin muistelen sanotun, että kaikki junat olisi tarkoitus peruskorjata ennen länsimetron jatkeen valmistumista. Muistelen nähneeni HKL:n Facebook-tarinassa ennusteen, että ensimmäinen M200-vaunu peruskorjattaisiin vasta 2023, jolloin tuon jatkeen pitäisi jo aueta matkustajille, niin mahtaako tuo olla enää tavoitteena tuo vanha tavoite?
> 
> Metron kapasiteetin yleissuunnitelmassa muistan nähneeni, että M200 poistuu arviolta vuonna 2029, mutta M100-sarjaa olisi käytössä vielä tuon jälkeen (vuonna 2030 17 vuoron verran, (nykyisin 19) ja 2031 vielä 6 vuoron verran). Ehtivätköhän M200-junat nuo hyötyä kovinkaan paljon tuosta peruskorjauksesta, jos ovat käytössä max 6 vuotta peruskorjauksesta poistuen liikenteestä jo ennen M100-sarjaa? Tuossa tiedostossa jopa arvioitiin, että M200 on korvattava tuolloin (vaatisi huomattavia kunnostustoimenpiteitä), mutta M100-sarja olisi mahdollista kunnostaa uudelleen vielä kertaalleen.


Olen alusta asti ihmetellyt, että miksi sataset peruskorjataan ensin. M200-sarja on ollut liikkeellä ilman suurempia remppoja yli 20 vuotta ja se näkyy.

M100-sarja on taas melko hyvässä kunnossa ja ovat ilmeisesti luotettavia.

M200-sarjan heittäminen romuttamolle 2029 olisi kyllä suorastaan törkeää veronmaksajia kohtaan.

----------


## EVhki

> Olen alusta asti ihmetellyt, että miksi sataset peruskorjataan ensin. M200-sarja on ollut liikkeellä ilman suurempia remppoja yli 20 vuotta ja se näkyy.
> 
> M100-sarja on taas melko hyvässä kunnossa ja ovat ilmeisesti luotettavia.
> 
> M200-sarjan heittäminen romuttamolle 2029 olisi kyllä suorastaan törkeää veronmaksajia kohtaan.


Tuossa metron kapasiteetin yleissuunnitelmassa asia ilmaistaan seuraavasti:




> M200-junat ovat kuitenkin tulossa 2030-luvulla teknisen elinikänsä päähän, joten niiden korvaaminen on välttämätöntä ilman huomattavia toimenpiteitä. M100-junat ovat mekaanisesti erittäin kestäviä, joten niiden kunnostaminen on mahdollista toteuttaa vielä uudelleen. Kyseisen kaluston käyttö on kirjanpidollisesti edullisempaa kuin uuden kaluston, koska hankintakustannukset ovat kokonaan poistettu.


Tuossa aiemmin kuvaamassani arviossa siis oletetaan, että vuonna 2030 käytettävissä on jo 17 vuoron verran M400-junia, vuonna 2031 29 vuoron verran ja vuonna 2032 35 vuoron verran, minkä jälkeen kalusto koostuu pelkästään M300- ja M400-junista.

----------


## MaZo

> M200-sarjan heittäminen romuttamolle 2029 olisi kyllä suorastaan törkeää veronmaksajia kohtaan.


M200:n ongelma on yli 20 vuotta vanha ohjauselektroniikka. Tuon ikäinen tietotekniikka on jäänyt jo niin pahasti kehityksen jalkoihin, että sen kanssa puuhastelu ei ole ollut vähään aikaan kenellekään kannattavaa. Varaosat siis jossain vaiheessa yksinkertaisesti vain loppuvat ja junat pitäisi mekaniikkaa lukuunottamatta käytännössä suunnitella ja rakentaa uudestaan. Jos M200:lla päästään liki 30 vuoden käyttöikään ilman tekniikkapäivitystä, olen ainakin itse veronmaksajana ihan tyytyväinen lopputulokseen taloudelliselta kannalta.

----------


## aulis

> M200:n ongelma on yli 20 vuotta vanha ohjauselektroniikka. Tuon ikäinen tietotekniikka on jäänyt jo niin pahasti kehityksen jalkoihin, että sen kanssa puuhastelu ei ole ollut vähään aikaan kenellekään kannattavaa. Varaosat siis jossain vaiheessa yksinkertaisesti vain loppuvat ja junat pitäisi mekaniikkaa lukuunottamatta käytännössä suunnitella ja rakentaa uudestaan. Jos M200:lla päästään liki 30 vuoden käyttöikään ilman tekniikkapäivitystä, olen ainakin itse veronmaksajana ihan tyytyväinen lopputulokseen taloudelliselta kannalta.


Tästä mieleeni tuli: mikähän on Berliinin S-bahnilla pyörivän sisarsarjan tilanne tältä osin? Käsittääkseni sarjan korvaamista ei vielä suunnitella.

----------


## APH

> M200:n ongelma on yli 20 vuotta vanha ohjauselektroniikka. Tuon ikäinen tietotekniikka on jäänyt jo niin pahasti kehityksen jalkoihin, että sen kanssa puuhastelu ei ole ollut vähään aikaan kenellekään kannattavaa. Varaosat siis jossain vaiheessa yksinkertaisesti vain loppuvat ja junat pitäisi mekaniikkaa lukuunottamatta käytännössä suunnitella ja rakentaa uudestaan. Jos M200:lla päästään liki 30 vuoden käyttöikään ilman tekniikkapäivitystä, olen ainakin itse veronmaksajana ihan tyytyväinen lopputulokseen taloudelliselta kannalta.


Minkäköhän hintaista olisi M200-junien tekniikan uusiminen verrattuna kokonaan uusiin juniin?

30 vuotta junien käyttöikänä kuulostaa vaan vähältä. Muutenkin, nykyään ympäristötietoisuuden vallitessa sopisi viimeiseen asti tehdä vanhasta toimivaa, jos se vaan on mahdollista. Toki myös kustannukset huomioiden.

----------


## EVhki

> Minkäköhän hintaista olisi M200-junien tekniikan uusiminen verrattuna kokonaan uusiin juniin?
> 
> 30 vuotta junien käyttöikänä kuulostaa vaan vähältä. Muutenkin, nykyään ympäristötietoisuuden vallitessa sopisi viimeiseen asti tehdä vanhasta toimivaa, jos se vaan on mahdollista. Toki myös kustannukset huomioiden.


Asiaa tarkemmin tuntematta tuolta mainitsemastani Metron kapasiteetin yleissuunitelmasta pistää silmään pari asiaa, jotka voivat vaikuttaa M200-sarjan uusimisen mielekkyyteen. Siellä on taulukko, jossa kuvataan kaluston soveltuvuutta puoliautomaattiajoon. Sen mukaan vaikein sarja muuntaa siihen on M200 (eli M100 olisi helpompi) ja M200 on myös hyvin pieni sarja, mikä varmaan vaikeuttaisi tuon saamista kannattavaksi entisestään. Toisena nousee esiin kysymys, riittääkö metrokalusto, jos isompia (pidemmän ajan vieviä) muutostöitä lähdettäisiin tekemään. Peruskorjausprosessi voisi venyä pitkäksi kalustotarpeen samalla lisääntyessä (esim. jos 3/4 junasta ajetaan Kivenlahteen ja vain 1/4 Tapiolaan). Ja tietysti uuden tekniikan asentaminen jo valmiiksi käyttöikänsä päätä lähestyvään kalustoon on varmaan arvioitu kalliiksi.

----------


## vristo

> Tästä mieleeni tuli: mikähän on Berliinin S-bahnilla pyörivän sisarsarjan tilanne tältä osin? Käsittääkseni sarjan korvaamista ei vielä suunnitella.


Berliinin S-Bahnin sarja 481 voi ulkoisesti näyttää samankaltaiselta kuin Helsingin metron M200-sarja, mutta se on teknisesti erilainen. 481 käyttää käsittääkseni AEG:n sähkötekniikkaa kun taas M200:ssa on Alstomin Traxis. Muutenkin eroja on paljon kun vertailee näitä sarjoja keskenään.

----------


## MaZo

> Minkäköhän hintaista olisi M200-junien tekniikan uusiminen verrattuna kokonaan uusiin juniin?
> 
> 30 vuotta junien käyttöikänä kuulostaa vaan vähältä. Muutenkin, nykyään ympäristötietoisuuden vallitessa sopisi viimeiseen asti tehdä vanhasta toimivaa, jos se vaan on mahdollista. Toki myös kustannukset huomioiden.


Suunniteltu käyttöikä on 40 vuotta ja kaikki sen päälle on plussaa. Jos tästä nipistetään 10 vuotta pois ja säästetään miljoonia jättämällä päivityskierros pois niin taloudellisesti se on mielestäni ihan ok. Ympäristön kannalta ei tietenkään ole mikään ideaali ratkaisu, vaikka junan materiaaleista suurin osa saadaankin takaisin kiertoon.




> Asiaa tarkemmin tuntematta tuolta mainitsemastani Metron kapasiteetin yleissuunitelmasta pistää silmään pari asiaa, jotka voivat vaikuttaa M200-sarjan uusimisen mielekkyyteen. Siellä on taulukko, jossa kuvataan kaluston soveltuvuutta puoliautomaattiajoon. Sen mukaan vaikein sarja muuntaa siihen on M200 (eli M100 olisi helpompi) ja M200 on myös hyvin pieni sarja, mikä varmaan vaikeuttaisi tuon saamista kannattavaksi entisestään. Toisena nousee esiin kysymys, riittääkö metrokalusto, jos isompia (pidemmän ajan vieviä) muutostöitä lähdettäisiin tekemään. Peruskorjausprosessi voisi venyä pitkäksi kalustotarpeen samalla lisääntyessä (esim. jos 3/4 junasta ajetaan Kivenlahteen ja vain 1/4 Tapiolaan). Ja tietysti uuden tekniikan asentaminen jo valmiiksi käyttöikänsä päätä lähestyvään kalustoon on varmaan arvioitu kalliiksi.


Sarjan pienuus on todella iso tekijä tässä. Suunnittelu on kallista ja sen jakaminen 12 junayksikölle nostaa yksikköhinnan hurjaksi. Automaattisuunnitelmat eivät minun nähdäkseni ole yksinään ylitsepääsemätön este, koska jos junia halutaan käyttää pidempään, ohjausjärjestelmä joudutaan uusimaan ja uudessa voidaan huomioida automaattiajon tarpeet. Kun M100 sarjan poistuminen tulee ajankohtaiseksi, on paljon järkevämpää uusia samalla myös M200 junat eikä jättää pientä 12 vaunuparin sarjaa odottamaan omaa poistumistaan ja sen korvaavaa tynkäsarjaa.




> Berliinin S-Bahnin sarja 481 voi ulkoisesti näyttää samankaltaiselta kuin Helsingin metron M200-sarja, mutta se on teknisesti erilainen. 481 käyttää käsittääkseni AEG:n sähkötekniikkaa kun taas M200:ssa on Alstomin Traxis. Muutenkin eroja on paljon kun vertailee näitä sarjoja keskenään.


Sähkö- ja ohjausjärjestelmän osalta lähin vastine on tietääkseni Rotterdamissa, johon entinen Holec (-> Traxis -> Alstom Traxis ja nykyään kai pelkkä Alstom) on toimittanut vastaavan tai ainakin pitkälti samoja komponentteja käyttävän järjestelmän kuin M200:ssa (oletettavasti sarjat 5300 ja 5400). Olen siinä käsityksessä, että siellä oltaisiin jo tekemässä näille junille päivitystä nykyaikaan, mutta en ole aktiivisesti seurannut asiaa mistään virallisista lähteistä niin tietoon kannattaa suhtautua kriittisesti.

----------

